# help on fly combo



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

Although I know how to throw one I have never owned or fished a fly rod and reel. Was wondering if there are like cheap fly combos out there to buy? kinda like going and getting a walmart spinning combo. I need a cheap combo to buy and try out fly fishing. is there anything like that? if so where can I get it? anything helps, thanks


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm selling my starter fly reel with line. It's an Okuma Sierra 5/6wt with 6wt line & backing. It's nothing special, but has been perfect for the dock light/grass flat trout and reds. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## SPRoss_AU (Mar 26, 2013)

Bass Pro Shops sells a Redington Crosswater combo which I currently own in an 8wt and use for speck fishing around lights. It sells for somewhere around $100 and is a pretty good setup for the price. I would definitely advise you to not go any cheaper than that as the cheaper rods are hard to throw and can be very frustrating when starting out.


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks


----------



## knobcreekman (May 4, 2013)

SPRoss_AU said:


> Bass Pro Shops sells a Redington Crosswater combo which I currently own in an 8wt and use for speck fishing around lights. It sells for somewhere around $100 and is a pretty good setup for the price. I would definitely advise you to not go any cheaper than that as the cheaper rods are hard to throw and can be very frustrating when starting out.



I used this same setup for 2 years and it is an excellent setup. The rod has a slower action which forces you to learn a proper casting technique. It comes spooled with Rio Mainstream line which is a line that is much better than its price would indicate. This is the starter combo I recommend to anyone who asks for one.


----------

